# Upskirt Jenny Elvers - Big Diet



## md62 (4 Okt. 2012)

Hallo hat vielleicht zufällig irgend ein Mensch 
Fotos oder sogar einen Clip des legendären
Jenny Elvers Upskirt bei der Abnahme Show Big Diet?????

Ein Kandidat kam nach seiner Abnahme herein - Jenny Elvers dachte er wolle Sie umarmen
aber der Kanditat packte sich uns schmiss Sie über seine Schulter - und tanzte mit der kreischenden zappelnden Jenny über seiner Schulter im Studio herum.

Welche wohlgemerkt exakt ein schwarzes Minikleid inkl. schwarzen Nylons trug.

Jahrgang - Oh Gott - wird wohl ende der 90 frühen 2000ern gewesen sein.

Mir ist klar dass dieser Clip wohl von der Seltenheit sowetwas ist wie ein Ferrari GTO oder ein Bugatti Atlantic......aber es gibt ja zufälle....


----------



## Padderson (4 Okt. 2012)

also wenn Du hier schon alles unter Jenni Elvers abgegrast hast, sieht´s eher mau aus
Aber ich würd alle paar Wochen mal danach suchen. Hier sind schon die seltensten Perlen aufgetaucht


----------

